# Divx Web Player for AVI, MKV and other formats



## Costello (Dec 2, 2012)

hello,

So far, most web browsers only support MP4 and FLV videos through Flash Player (browser add-on that 99.9% of people have on desktop browsers).

Flash doesn't support MKV and AVI files though.
Some users have been asking Filetrip to support such formats.

I've been looking into Divx Web Player. I had a bad memory of it (crashes, adware, etc.) but I tried the newest version and WOW. Just WOW.

1) it worked instantly & flawlessly with Google Chrome and Firefox, didn't try IE though since I have it disabled on my PC, but it must work too
2) the download was extremely *fast*, I thought the file would be much bigger. All I had to download was a 0.9 MB file that downloaded the web addon very quickly.
3) it *did not come with adware*. It offered to install an additional program (Norton Internet security thing) but I didn't check the box so it didn't install anything unwanted on my system.
4) I tested a bunch of AVIs and MKVs, using various codecs, all of them worked.
5) it's *100% free* and doesn't bother me with popups trying to convince me to buy other divx-related apps

This little experience has completely changed my mind about Divx Web Player.
Anyone got something to share on the subject?

I will most probably be adding Divx Web Player support to Filetrip soon in order to let visitors play AVI and MKVs online.

Links:
Google's support page about Divx Web player, acknowledging its legitimity
To install, visit Divx web player's official website and click "Free download" at the top, during the installation make sure to enable the "Divx web player" component (you can disable all other components if you don't need them) 

I love it  I am hoping that supporting Divx web player on Filetrip will help making it more widespread.


----------

